# F-250 7.3l Torque Converter Lockup Mod



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Anyone have any experience using one of the aftermarket torque converter lockups like this one?

*T'C Lockup module*

*Make your own a radio shack*

Pretty simple to hook up and it cost $10 to make your own at radio shack. I just was looking for some input to see how much it helped while towing in the mountains.

Thanks!


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

I have been keeping an eye on the TC lock up threads on the Ford boards, and it seems most the guy's using don't do a lot of towing. Also it's my understanding that with a custom chip like one from Jodi Tipton and others they burn in a TC lock up mode which will disengage around 28 mph to prevent stalling at a light VS 35mph with the TC mod. With the switch you need to flip it on & off.

Which in my case I would forget and I would stall the truck at every light, so this spring I'm replacing my worn out chip with a DP, and I'm probally going to change out my valve body with a BTS body, and I'll see how that works.

P.S I see you have a oil bypass filter how do you like it so far? How long are you running between changes, and have your UOA's improved. A bypass filter is one more thing I'm going to do this spring.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Sounds counter intuitive to me. The optimal conditions for converter lockup are on the flat and steady. You are removing the parasitic loss of the torque converter by locking up and reducing heating as that loss in energy is transferred to heat. Towing in mountains is not that. Really not understanding what you are trying to accomplish, nor did I read any of those thread on your Ford site so I guess I'm missing a lot.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

*


Rich in CO said:



Sounds counter intuitive to me. The optimal conditions for converter lockup are on the flat and steady. You are removing the parasitic loss of the torque converter by locking up and reducing heating as that loss in energy is transferred to heat. Towing in mountains is not that. Really not understanding what you are trying to accomplish, nor did I read any of those thread on your Ford site so I guess I'm missing a lot.

Click to expand...

Well, what I have been reading so far is that with the 7.3L F-250 Tranny the primary purpose of the TC lock
mod is for TOWING. The TC lock mod, combined with an exhaust brake will allow you to travel down 
long grades with minimal use of your service brake. This equates to cooler brakes at the bottom, 
and longer brake life. In addition, The TC lock mod is also good for long uphill driving at speeds BELOW lockup speed (about 45mph). Keeping the Rpms up by using 1st or 2nd gear and locking the TC will allow you to keep tranny temps down during long uphill (and uphill towing) situations.

My main purpose for considering this mod was to help slow down when traveling on those steep 7% downhill grades on I-70 through Colorado. It's a cheap $20 mod if you build it yourself with parts from radio shack - I was thinking this would be more cost effective than replacing the brakes. But I'm not positive on what course of action to take.









Hope this clears the mud a little......







*


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

I see where you are going now. I was thinking of the pulling side & not the slowdown side. I have have the exhaust brake mod on my truck which is simmilar to the TC mod, and it would work much better with a TC lockup. Right now when I flip the E-brake switch it works great when the RPM's are above 2k, and kinda runs out of steam after 2k, I might have to look into tha TC mod.

The Oilguard filter is the unit I have been looking at. from what every one is say it's a great, but simple unit to insall & operate. My current chip has taken a dive, so I figure it's time for a new custom chip, and might as well replace my shift kit with a new valve body, and have the chip programed for the VB.

I have heard great things about Tony on both the TDS & FTE.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Rich,

I haven't quite figure out which exhaust brake mod to go with







. My EBPV was removed when the van turbo was put in. So, I can't go with any of the control modules that use the EBPV. The PAC break seams nice but do they cost some $







!

Any ideas? I guess I could cut out some holes in my floorboards and do the Fred Flintstone method


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Duh, huh?









Mark


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

I have no clue as to which bolt on e-brake is best, but I have looked at the and they are on the $$$ side. I'm using my EBPV and I notice the other day that I have a small leak, so it looks like I'm going to be rebuilding the EBVP this spring.


----------

